# Texas Beekeeping Convention



## Hambone

Thanks Walt. First I have heard about it. I am suprised that a small town like Tyler can recover so fast from the Big Foot Convention to hold the Bee Keeper Convention. 

I will probably plan on attending. Here is the link about it.

http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/events/convention/


----------



## Hambone

Come on Texan's. Anyone going or been before?


----------



## Flyman

I have a conflict on Sat but plan on being there on Friday. Sure wish somebody would post an agenda.


----------



## Ross

I don't know if I'll get to go or not. I'd like to, but things are very busy right now. Tyler is a lovely town. If anyone needs a list of places to eat, let me know. Worth a drive is the Country Tavern, about 20 miles east toward Kilgore on TX 31. They have the best ribs in east Texas. Google it, you'll find plenty of referals. The "Egg and I" is a great breakfast place on Broadway. Jucy's Hamburgers on 5th is great.


----------



## terri lynn

I've been wondering about the conference, also. Kept asking people in our club, and sent inquiring emails to the people on the conference website. Does anyone know how the topics run? The ones I saw posted were all about diseases and pests. I probably need to learn about those as much as anything, but would still like to see a little variety. I did go to the conference when I was in TN, and have to say it was great, but quite a bit more expensive. Covered everything from marketing to disease to mead making. I think the one of the best things about these conferences is talking to all of the other beeks and the contacts and friends you make. I'd like to go to the whole thing, but trying to see if it will justify me taking off work, and the extra $$ for hotel, or if I should try to make just 1 day. I'm eager for more info on it if anyone has any. Also, what about one for OK? That's not too far a drive if they have a good one.


----------



## terri lynn

Maybe not many people are commenting because this isn't one of the more 'popular' forums and not many people have even see the question?


----------



## Hambone

I sent an email to two of the people on the list with no response. I was thinking about going Saturday, but wanted a timeline of the speakers and topics. :waiting:


----------



## terri lynn

Hambone (Derek) said:


> I sent an email to two of the people on the list with no response. I was thinking about going Saturday, but wanted a timeline of the speakers and topics. :waiting:


That and the cost were what I was trying to get as well. Good luck! I never got an answer from them. Let me know what you find out, if anything.


----------



## summer1052

A cut and paste from their web site:

Stop and Smell the Roses... 
Join us in Tyler - America’s Rose Capital!


TBA is returning to Tyler for its Annual Convention, November 12 - 15 at the Holiday Inn Select on South Broadway. The East Texas Beekeepers Association has seen to it that there is much to see and do! 
Your TBA Officers and Board of Directors will meet early Thursday morning to ensure that the Convention runs smoothly. Registration begins at noon. 
The Convention activities commence on Thursday evening with the Bee Buzz Social. Come meet the Honey Queens and get acquainted with friends - old and new! It’s always a great time. Not only will you get to sample some great honey snacks made by the Queens, Burleson Honey Company, owned by T.W. Burleson and Sons in Burleson, Texas also generously provides snacks for the Bee Buzz. Thank you Burleson’s! 
If you have children, come early Thursday morning to be a part of Kids Learning About Bees. The event has become so popular that another session has been added in the afternoon. Shirley Acevedo and her crew work hard to make this a “must do” for all children in the area. 
Friday morning, we get down to business. The meeting sessions begin early, but don’t worry, thanks to Ray Latner of Dadant and Sons in Paris, TX and Mann Lake, Ltd. in Hackensack, MN, owned by Jack & Betty Thomas and represented by John Dufner, there will be plenty of coffee available during the breaks. 
Save those shipping fees - plan to buy your supplies at the Convention. AP Warne, TBA Area 6 Director, has made sure that there will be a great selection of vendors and exhibitors on hand with all of your beekeeping needs. 
Ladies, if you don’t find everything you “need” in the vendors’ area, Tyler has great shopping! We hope to get a group together to tour the beautiful Rose Gardens and Museum. 
This year’s program agenda put together by our President, Todd Youngblood; Vice President, Ed Priest and John Talbert, Executive Secretary and Past President will cover many topics - bee nutrition, small hive beetle, rasberry ants, CCD progress, the new Honey Board and more. It’s vital that as an industry and as an individual beekeeper struggling to survive under the stresses of today’s beekeeping environment that we stay current on all of the latest developments. 
On Friday, you may lunch on your own or join the Honey Queens for the Queen’s Luncheon. 
Do you think your honey is special? Here’s your chance to prove it! Enter the Convention Contests. Bring your honey, wax, photos and gift baskets. Frank Eischen and Henry Graham from the Weslaco Bee Lab, with their panel of judges, will determine who has the best products from the hive. Pick up your ribbons before the Queen’s Quiz Bowl on Friday evening and then stick around for the fun. 
Saturday morning, things get started with the Delegate’s Breakfast, hosted by Sam Heinz. The sessions continue after breakfast with more informative speakers and topics. 
We reconvene after lunch for the business meeting. If you are a TBA member, be there to vote on matters that concern us all. We will also vote in the 2010 TBA Officers and the Board of Directors. Your vote is important! Have your say in what goes on in the Texas beekeeping industry. But remember, you must be a current dues paying member to participate! 
Don’t forget to bring your auction items. Lavada Talbert will take special care of the items until time for the Queen’s Auction on Saturday night. Bring your checkbook - you will need it for Saturday night’s festivities. We will first enjoy a delicious banquet. Then we will acknowledge some individuals who have worked hard for the organization and industry with the John G. Thomas Meritorious Service Award given by Dr. John G. Thomas; the President’s Award by President, Todd Youngblood and the Texas Beekeeper of the Year Award given by a past recipient. We will also crown the 2010 Texas Honey Queen! 
We top off the evening and Convention with the Honey Queen Auction. The Queen spreads goodwill and her knowledge all year long. She is a fine representative of the industry, but she needs your support. The auction generates most of her funding. So please be generous! 
While you are on your way home and back to work Sunday morning, your TBA Officers and Board of Directors meet once again to get a head start on next year’s planning! 
Remember the early bee gets the pollen...err...something like that! Take advantage of the Early Bird Registration. Jimmie Oakley, our TBA Treasurer and his registration team, have put together some great deals for you, but you have to act now! 
Join us in Tyler - it won’t be the same without you! 

I'd like to, but it looks unlikely.

Summer


----------



## Hambone

I got an email back today. She sent me an itemized time sheet and registration form. She said she will be adding it to the website soon. It’s a .pdf so I don’t know how to post it here. For anyone that wants it, send me an email and I will forward it to you. [email protected]


----------



## MAXANT

This would be a loooooooong drive with a trailer.....


----------



## Hambone

It wouldn't be if you would ship me 4-10 of your most popular products. I (the company I work for) has 10K + of warehouse space connected to our building. Thats where I keep most of my surplus. Dock high loading and unloading to.  I think you could push more product here in the south if you wanted to warehouse some down here. PM me. 

ps. I want some suspenders included in the deal.


----------



## terri lynn

Thanks for the info Derek. Now I think I'd prefer to go Friday. We'll see.


----------



## magnet-man

Derek, I might take a drive down there and show off the suits and jackets.


----------



## Hambone

Chances are slim that I make it. I didn't realize it at first. But it is the first weekend of deer season. It's going to be tuff to pull me away from that. Plus the topics and speaker line up it not one to make me drop everthing and go. There is a 5% chance I make it. 

Side note. There is a 99% chance I make it to the Buzz next year!

2nd side. If you do go. and plan on staying over Saturday night. I will come back from the deer lease and meet you in Ennis for drinks and dinner. You can stay at a nice motel in Ennis. Plus I can send some quality Klobase and pork back with you to share with Neil.


----------



## mythomane

I was planning on going until I looked at the line-up. Looks weak...


----------



## summer1052

Derek, my friend, you are so right! Whose dim witted idea was it to hold a bee convention the 1st weekend of deer season? Let's put you in charge, so we can avoid these silly conflicts! 

I'm just booked up with school and church events.

On a side note . . .

I am reliably informed by the local Bohemian poplulation that it's spelled "Kielbase". They exist almost entirely on Pigs In A Blanket, sausage, sauerkraut, Frito Pie, Kolaches, and Shiner Bock :doh:

Summer


----------



## Hambone

summer1052 said:


> I am reliably informed by the local Bohemian poplulation that it's spelled "Kielbase".


There are two types of Czechs, Bohemians and Moravians. (I think) The ones around here are the Moravians. Again (I think) and they don't like being called Bohemians and they spell it Klobase. See the menu below. 

http://www.nationalpolkafestival.com/halls.htm

On a side note. The meeting is the 2nd weekend of deer season. I had my timing wrong. Which is just as bad. 2nd weekend is pretty much full buck rut.


----------



## summer1052

Ah, bohemians and moravians. I have heard the discussion, but not followed it. I * think * one tends to Protestant and one tends to Catholic, but that'a a guess. Being 1/2 Pole and 1/2 red-headed Irish, I've got stubborn covered coming and going . . .

The bucks have been awfully bold around here lately. I have a 10 pointer that casually crosses my open pasture and walks along the road. I wouldn't be that brave if I were him . . .

Happy hunting!
Sum


----------

